# Music and Bands



## mcc100763 (Dec 28, 2013)

As a prospective expat guy looking to go to Abruzzo, what would the chances of me forming or joining a band of either expats or locals, I play the drums and I really can't see myself not playing in bands. Do they have 'pub bands' in Italy or would it be something new...

Thanks in advance for any replies..


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

hi there are a lot of musichians in abruzzo some expatts pros our amatures and a lot of Italians as they love there music all types ihave some friends from America who play piano base and gitare every village has a band of sorts . where in abruzzo are you moving as its a large county when you get here I will be pleased to indraduce you to the music people


----------



## mcc100763 (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks Pud, its all conjecture at the moment, we are coming out late summer (after the school hols) to have a mooch and see how we feel about it, my OH is half Italian and I lived in Spain for four years so hopefully any transition would be relatively smooth..ish!!


----------

